# Happy Canada Day



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

To all my fellow Canadians... Happy Canada Day!

Once again, July 1st comes before July 4th! A coincidence? I think not. :mrgreen:

Regards

Kaptain "No Milo in Canada to throw down....<sigh>" Zero


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Canada Day! I'm glad you guys are here at TLF :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Not Canadian but you guys grow some sweet looking turf up there! Happy Canada Day :beer:


----------

